# CPU zu heiß



## DarkSean (7. Mai 2007)

Also, vorerst ein paar Systemdaten:

Hardware:
Toshiba Satellite P100-191
Intel Centrino Duo T2400 1,83 GHz
Windows XP Media Center Edition

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem der extremen Sorte:
Ich habe mir heute "SpeedFan" heruntergeladen, um zu testen, wie heiß das Innenleben meines Laptops ist, da es mir immer vorkommt als würde er extrem überhitzen. Nun, was rauskam fand ich dann schon etwas erschreckend:



> Core0:74°C
> Core1:74°C



Ich muss erwähnen, dass ich außer dem Firefox und ICQ und AVG und Spybot im Hintergrund keine Programme am Laufen habe. Woran kann es liegen, dass mein Laptop so heiß wird?
Kann ich etwas dagegen machen?

Danke im Vorraus, Sean


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2007)

Da das Klima eines Mobilgerätes sehr stark von der Aufstellung abhängig ist, könnte es zB
daran liegen, dass Du die Beinchen nicht ausgeklappt hast, somit die Kühlung an der Unterseite des Laptop's nicht funktioniert.

Nebenbei steht auch zur Debatte, ob SpeedFan wahre Informationen liefert. Und :
Mobilprozessoren können höhere Temperaturen ab als Desktop-CPUs, einfach weil
sie stärker vom passiven Kühleraufbau auf kleinstem Platz abhängig sind.

Lösungen:
1. Ist EIST/Speedstep im BIOS angeschaltet ? ( Auch erkennbar an verschiedenen Multiplikatoren unter Last und Idle.. )
2. Vielleicht so eine Laptopkühlung kaufen, siehe -> http://www.pearl.de/p/PE5588-Notebook-Cooler-Pad-mit-2-USB-Ports.html
3. Beinchen ausklappen..

mfg chmee


----------



## DarkSean (8. Mai 2007)

Hmm, aber vor ca. einem halben Jahr hat mein Laptop noch nicht so überhitzt. Manche Spiele wie Oblivion, die jetz auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen ruckeln, liefen vor einem halben Jahr noch auf maximalen Details. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht...


----------



## MiCHeNS (8. Mai 2007)

Das klingt nicht schön. Grundsätzlich kann man aus der Ferne nur Vermutungen anstellen. Aber vielleicht nützt das ja was...

Liefert dir SpeedFan denn auch Lüfterdrehzahlen? Könnte mir auch eine zunehmende Verschmutzung des Kühlers vorstellen. Schau mal an den Lufteinlässen, ob es dort zu Flusenbildung kommt. Aber wie gesagt nur Mutmaßungen. Evtl doch mal den Fachmann nen Blick drauf werfen lassen...


----------



## AndreG (8. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Sicherheitshalber, würde ich die Temps auch nochmal mit anderen Programmen auslesen, um die "Echtheit" der Daten zu prüfen.

Ansonsten rate ich auch dazu, die Luftein- und Auslässe zu überprüfen und ggf. mit nem einfachem Thermo mal die Temp am Auslass zu messen.

Wenn du an den Lüfter deiner CPU herankommst, schau ob dieser noch richtig sitzt oder verdreckt ist.

Auch ein Treiberupdate fürs Mainboard kann teilweise zur Abhilfe führen. Vll. ist ja auch deine Diode in/an der CPU defekt und liefert dir somit einen falschen Tempwert.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Mai 2007)

Da gerade Notebooks ja sehr schnell zum zustauben neigen, würde ich mal versuchen mit Druckluft das Ding durchzupusten.
Falls du das mit nem Kompressor machst, bitte beim ersten drücken nicht ins gerät halten, am Anfang kommt bei manchen ein tropfen Wasser raus.


----------



## DarkSean (8. Mai 2007)

Die Werte von SpeedFan stimmen, brauch ich nicht zu prüfen, da das Gehäuse auf der Unterseite meist so heiß ist, dass man es kaum berühren kann. Am Mainboard Treiber wirds nicht liegen, denn der ist seit dem Kauftag der selbe und vor ein paar Monaten hat mein Laptop noch nicht überhitzt. Am Lüfterausgang bleibt außerdem kein bisschen Staub hängen. Ist die hohe Temperatur schädlich für meinen Laptop, d. h. werden durch die Temperatur andere Teile beschädigt oder kann durch die Temperatur der Prozessor durchbrennen o. ä.?


----------



## AndreG (8. Mai 2007)

Hohe Temperaturen verkürzen allgemein die Lebensdauer und es kann dadurch auch zu Schäden kommen.

Ist noch Garantie auf dem Ding? Wenn ja schick es ein und du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn Nein dann mach es auf und schau nach dem Cpu Lüfter ob dieser ordentlich sitzt und auch Drehzahl bringt. Wenn das auch der Fall ist würde ich mal die WLP erneuern.

Ich hab leider auf der Seite von denen, nichts über die Grenzwerte gefunden. An deiner Stelle würde ich die mal per Mail fragen wie es damit aussieht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Das Außen kein Staub sichtbar ist heißt nicht, dass im Inneren keiner ist. Also: Auspusten lautet die Devise. Mit nem Kommpressor oder ähnliches. an der Tankstelle gibs die Dinger für die Reifen XD


----------



## MiCHeNS (10. Mai 2007)

Na ich bin mit Druckluft vorsichtig, bringste den Lüfter nämlich schnell auf richtig hohe Umdrehungen. Wenner das aber nicht so toll findet, läufter danach etwas lauter oder gar nicht. Wichtig dabei ist auch, das es gerade die Ablagerungen auf den Lüfterflügeln sind, die die Förderleistung beeinflussen (bis zu 20% negativ). die kriegste mit Druckluft nich komplett weg, spätestens dann nich, wenn Nicotin/Teer den Spaß besser haften lässt. Sieh zu, dass du die Kiste öffnest und reinigst, wenn du das selber kannst oder bring ihn zum Fachmann. Sollten es doch keine Verunreinigungen sein und der Lüfter ok sein, dann muss es an der Leistungssteuerung (softwareseitig) der CPU liegen...


----------



## soyo (10. Mai 2007)

Es sollte noch gesagt werden das bei einigen Firmen nach Öffnen des Notebook-Gehäuses die Garantie erlischt. Also würde ich lieber das Notebook zurückschicken, anstatt dran rum zu basteln. 
Vor allem wenn es dann ein Hardwaredefekt ist und nicht der Lüfter, stehst du doof da. bei einem Notebook lässt sich nämlich nicht eben einmal die Grafikkarte austauschen


----------



## DarkSean (10. Mai 2007)

Ich werd ihn einfach mal bei Toshiba abgeben, aber danke für eure Tips. Jetzt darf ich mich erstmal an ne Datensicherung machen (~100GB) und ich hab keine externe Festplatte -.-


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Du musst die Daten nicht sichern.Toshiba haftet für deine Daten, da diese dein Eigentum sind und muss deshalb die Daten überspielen und bei Verlust ersetzen (Datenrettung bezahlen etc.)
Ich hab bei Mediamarkt (beknackter Laden) z.B. erlebt, das der "Techiker" meinte, dass bei Datenverlust kein Ersatz gibt, dies ist einfach nur falsch.


----------

